# NHL Playoffs!



## Amaximus (May 13, 2012)

It looks like we're all set for the conference finals!

Rangers vs Devils - I like both these teams. If the Rangers somehow got eliminated the Devils would be my next favorite team. But they wont because the Rangers are going to destroy the Devils this round, Maybe in 5 games. _Fun Facts_: Rematch of the 1994 Eastern Finals; Rangers won the regular season series 3-2-1.

Kings vs Coyotes - Uh, It's the Western Finals. Ulm. They Play hockey. Mike Smith.... Ulm. Kings Win in 4? lol. What can I say I know the teams but don't watch them much but with the way the Kings are playing the only thing that is going to keep the Yotes in this series would be the stellar play of Mike Smith. That being said the regular season series was tied 3 games a piece.

Discuss!


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 13, 2012)

Kings vs rangers for the cup is my guess


----------



## Amaximus (May 14, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Kings vs rangers for the cup is my guess


I'm thinking the same thing though neither of the western conference teams particularly impress me. (Oh boy here it comes)

Watching last night's game I'd have to say these teams look undisciplined but fast. Although I;m sure both teams are feeling each other out the first two games and I'm sure they'll both tighten their game a bit, They better anyway because based on the first game it almost looked like the Pens/Flyers match up.

Oh and do neither of these teams block shots? Or am I just used to the splendid play of the Rangers and Caps? As it stands now I'll take either of the teams I saw play last night in the Finals vs the Rangers!

Anyway, Let's go RANGERS!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2012)

If LA continues to play like they did last night, the Rangers will have their hands full.

LA has been the best team in the playoffs thus far. 

I say LA vs NY finals, with LA winning in 6.


----------



## Amaximus (May 14, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> If LA continues to play like they did last night, the Rangers will have their hands full.
> 
> LA has been the best team in the playoffs thus far.
> 
> I say LA vs NY finals, with LA winning in 6.


This late in the season I should hope whoever the Rangers play that they give them a run for their money but LA better not expect to get 50 SOG vs the Rangers because that just is not going to happen.

And unless PHO/LA decide to block more shots than say the 10-30 BS they average per game its gonna be a shooting gallery. (Then again it is the playoffs. What do I know, Maybe LA will skate circles around the Rangers while they're all laying on the ice trying to block shots, heh)

Still plenty of hockey to be played obviously but LA/PHO did not look disciplined IMO.


----------



## mojoganjaman (May 14, 2012)

if LA wins the Cup I believe it will make NHL history...I think there has been zero 8th seed Cup winners...could be wrong...


----------



## Amaximus (May 14, 2012)

mojoganjaman said:


> if LA wins the Cup I believe it will make NHL history...I think there has been zero 8th seed Cup winners...could be wrong...


You got me curious and this is what I found.

http://sportslistoftheday.com/2011/04/23/nhl-stanley-cup-playoffs-winners-by-seed/
http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/story/2012/04/20/sp-nhl-infographic-playoffs-seeds.html?cmp=rss


----------



## bundee1 (May 14, 2012)

I normally cant sit through a hockey game but PLAYOFF hockey is a completely different game. Its so balls out and extreme its awesome.


----------



## Amaximus (May 14, 2012)

Boom! Lundqvist and the boys shutout the Devils 3-0!
Everyone looked kind of sloppy tonight including the officials. The Rangers pulled their shit together for the third and completely dominated. This easily could have been a rout. The officials really need to get their shit together though as the game was filled with non calls. If this were later in the series or some other important game I'd be livid. At one point Prust gets a penalty for roughing. Thats great, he totally deserved it. However it was boarding. But a win is a win so I'll take it!


----------



## semor90 (May 14, 2012)

Devils are old and run down.LA vs NY in the finals.Im thinking Lord Stanley will finally make it to LA!!!!! Only 2/44 seasons have the kings even made it to the Conference Finals. This is Our year!! Quick's a Beast! IMO he's been far better than Lundqvist in the playoffs .


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 15, 2012)

semor90 said:


> Devils are old and run down.LA vs NY in the finals.Im thinking Lord Stanley will finally make it to LA!!!!! Only 2/44 seasons have the kings even made it to the Conference Finals. This is Our year!! Quick's a Beast! IMO he's been far better than Lundqvist in the playoffs .


Except for that one long distance goal the other night that is lol


----------



## Amaximus (May 15, 2012)

semor90 said:


> IMO he's been far better than Lundqvist in the playoffs .


_FAR _better? That's absurd.
Lundqvist is going to easily take the Vezina.


----------



## kelly4 (May 15, 2012)

Where I'm from, Parise is the Antichrist.
Go RANGERS!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Where I'm from, Parise is the Antichrist.
> Go RANGERS!


Rumor has it Detroit will be shopping pretty hard for Parise this off season.

Could re-ignite that Detroit Colorado rivalry!


----------



## kelly4 (May 15, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Rumor has it Detroit will be shopping pretty hard for Parise this off season.
> 
> Could re-ignite that Detroit Colorado rivalry!


LOL! I'm from Minnesota, I've only been in Colorado for about 5 months.
Minnesota raised Parise shunned the Minnesota Gophers and played college at North Dakota. It's still a sore spot. LOL!

There's been talk about the Wild being interested too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> LOL! I'm from Minnesota, I've only been in Colorado for about 5 months.
> Minnesota raised Parise shunned the Minnesota Gophers and played college at North Dakota. It's still a sore spot. LOL!
> 
> There's been talk about the Wild being interested too.



Ahh, I see. That would leave a bit of a bad taste.

Either way, the guy is a pretty good hockey player. It'll be interesting to see what sort of contract he ends up with ...


----------



## kelly4 (May 15, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Either way, the guy is a pretty good hockey player.


Oh, HELL YEAH! LOL! 
I'd love to see Parise play for the Wild.


If I can find a way to root for Dany Heatley, I think I can forgive Parise.


----------



## Amaximus (May 16, 2012)

LA looked much better last night. Carter was on fire. The Yotes look like a joke.... Do we even have to play the next 2 games?


----------



## Amaximus (May 17, 2012)

What the hell is happening with the Rangers? Last night they looked outplayed, bad and the Devils looked like they were 5 years younger.

I haven't a clue whats going on on the bench.
Callahan has turned into an offensive vacuum.
Torts is benching Gaborik, alot. He played maybe 15minutes last night.
Anisimov didnt even log 10 minutes of ice time!
Even Hagelin barely managed 15minutes on!

Now I'm not going to complain because I cannot see the Rangers being eliminated by the Devils but this type of inconsistency is getting irritating. Every game its a toss up of which Rangers are going to show up. When they're on _nobody _can beat them. When they're off they might as well be called the Wolfpack.

/end rant


----------



## Amaximus (May 18, 2012)

Stupidity comes in one color. In this case, it's Brown.
​


----------



## Amaximus (May 19, 2012)

Come on *Rangers*! Get your shit together this afternoon! It's _just _the *Devils*!


----------



## Amaximus (May 19, 2012)

3-0 *Rangers* Win! Another D-man scores and another Lundqvist shutout.
Four of the Rangers top eight scorers are D-men.
Imagine if the Rangers forwards would start scoring consistently.


----------



## semor90 (May 19, 2012)

Amax congrats on 420 posts!


----------



## Amaximus (May 19, 2012)

semor90 said:


> Amax congrats on 420 posts!


Lol, nice! I didn't even realize. And now its 421... here one minute gone the next!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> 3-0 *Rangers* Win! Another D-man scores and another Lundqvist shutout.
> Four of the Rangers top eight scorers are D-men.
> Imagine if the Rangers forwards would start scoring consistently.


Lundquist is really friggin good! It would be a shame to see him retire without winning a cup ....


----------



## Amaximus (May 20, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lundquist is really friggin good! It would be a shame to see him retire without winning a cup ....


That would be a shame. It's always a shame when fantastic players go through their entire careers w/o winning a cup. IE; marcel dionne, pat lafontaine, peter stansny to name a few. Poor Mike Gartner was on the Rangers in 1994 but they traded him to Toronto mid-season. That really sucked for him I bet, I liked Gartner.

It's like back in '96 (I think)? when the Yankees started their world series run. One year after poor Mattingly retired.

With any luck (Or pure skill) Lundqvist and the boys will avoid this issue!


----------



## Amaximus (May 20, 2012)

Found this interesting:

"Chris Kreider, New York Rangers, netted his fifth postseason goal on Saturday to set an NHL record for the most playoff goals before participating in a single regular season game. He earned $25,000 for playing in five postseason contests, another $100,000 after the 10-game mark, and an additional $175,000 for reaching the 15-contest milestone."


----------



## Amaximus (May 21, 2012)

I always _love _it when a player gets suspended for a play that never received a penalty during the actual game.

The league needs to get their shit together. From now on if no call was made during the game either:

A) Leave shit alone!

OR

B) Acknowledge that your referees fucking suck balls and suspend them for the same amount of time that the offending player gets.

Whatever... LETS GO *RANGERS*!


----------



## Amaximus (May 21, 2012)

oh my god! The fucking Rangers, no no, the LAMEGERS look TERRIBLE right now. The first period I just witnessed was by far the worst period of hockey for them this entire playoff run. They straight up deserve to lose this game if they don't step their shit up.

Ok, I'm done. I had to vent.


----------



## SeaBeeDee (May 24, 2012)

Go Kings! So sad my Clippers got ousted.


----------

